# configurare stampante

## ænigma

Ciao a tutti, eccomi di nuovo (abbiate pazienza!) questa volta non riesco a configurare la stampante, ho abilitato cups ma non mi permette di aggiungere la stampante, mi dice che non sono autorizzato e di immettere passwd e utente root. Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per aggiungere una stampante e' giusto che richieda username e password

----------

## ænigma

si, mi chiede di immettere nome utente e passwd, ma dove?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> si, mi chiede di immettere nome utente e passwd, ma dove?

 

Come la stai configurando la stampante? Da localhost:631 o dalle impostazione del tuo DE?

----------

## ænigma

da  impostazioni DE

----------

## ænigma

da imp. DE che mi fa entrare in localhost:631

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> da imp. DE che mi fa entrare in localhost:631

 

E non ti esce nessuna mascherina per mettere la password? Hai provato direttamente nel browser?

----------

## ænigma

no, nessuna mascherina, è per questo che mi sembra strano.

----------

## ænigma

ho provato anche dal browser, ma è la stessa identica cosa.

----------

## Massimog

che ti risponde il comando 

```
groups
```

 e 

```
emerge -pv net-print/cups
```

----------

## ænigma

Ciao Massimog, ecco l'output dei comandi:

```
davide@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoo /home/davide # groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy tape video

gentoo /home/davide # emerge -pv net-print/cups

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.2.7::gentoo  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl threads usb -debug -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

gentoo /home/davide # 

```

----------

## sabayonino

L'utente normale dovrebbe fare parte del gruppo "lp" per poter utilizzare la stampante

```
# gpasswd -a <nome-utente> lp
```

Per abilitare l'utente normale a gestire le stampanti , esso dovrebbe far parte del gruppo "lpadmin"

```
# gpasswd -a <nome-utente> lpadmin
```

PS : Anche dall'interfaccia di cups è possibile gestire i permessi di stampa.

----------

## ænigma

Fatto come mi hai detto, ma quando cerco di aggiungere la stampante mi dice che non sono autorizzato e dovrei mettere psw e nome utente, ma non vi è alcuna maschera per fare ciò.

----------

## ænigma

```
davide@gentoo ~ $ groups

wheel audio users davide

davide@gentoo ~ $ 

```

 Non dovrebbe venire fuori anche lp e lpadmin?

```
davide@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoo /home/davide # groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy tape video

gentoo /home/davide # 

```

----------

## ænigma

Niente da fare, ho provato in tutti i modi ma non c'è verso di configurare la stampante: non sono autorizzato e non posso immettere nome utente e passwd.

----------

## xdarma

Sembra un problema più complicato delle mie capacità, mi tocca rimandarti al wiki: Printing

Controlla la configurazione del file di cups (/etc/cups/cupsd.conf) e riavvia il servizio dopo le modifiche, per essere sicuro che vengano recepite.

----------

## Massimog

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> davide@gentoo ~ $ groups
> 
> ...

 

devi riavviare per vedere le modifiche

----------

## Massimog

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> Ciao Massimog, ecco l'output dei comandi:
> 
> ```
> davide@gentoo ~ $ su
> 
> ...

 

usi openrc o systemd? perchè vedo la use flag systemd disabilitata

----------

## sabayonino

@MassimoG

Aggiungendo un gruppo o utente ad un grupponon è necessario riavviare. Basta il login ad una shell/terminale

#Aenigma 

A questo punto credo sia fondamentale (doveva esserlo fin dall'inizio) un 

```
# emerge --info
```

per avere più dettagli

Controlla il Wiki indicato da Xdarma per esser sicuro che non manchi qualche pezzo (PS : il servizio "cupsd" è abiltato/avviato ? )

Altra cosa : ricorda che l'utente "root" ha i permessi su tutto , quindi vedere se è abilitato alla stampa è poco influente a meno che non si forzi l'impostazione del SUID per tale servizio.

----------

## ænigma

Uso Open-RC e il servizio cupsd è avviato.

----------

## ænigma

Questo l'output di emerge --info

```
davide@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoo /home/davide # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.51 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-8.2.0, glibc-2.27-r6, 4.19.23-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.23-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_J1900_@_1.99GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     3726092 total,   1598244 free

KiB Swap:    4215700 total,   4215700 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 12 Mar 2019 06:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: a0e27e4d4d26c04a2daeb1c0996960488207fcf8

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld ld di GNU (Gentoo 2.30 p5) 2.30.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.26.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.38.3-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.2.0-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.27-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l3.3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="it" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

gentoo /home/davide # 

```

----------

## xdarma

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gentoo /home/davide # emerge -pv net-print/cups
> 
> ...

 

Magari abilita la USE lprng-compat solo per cups e abilita, secondo me globalmente, la USE python.

Se abiliti python globalmente sarebbe bene rigenerare tutti i pacchetti con tale USE con: emerge -DNv @world.

Poi, magari in un noioso giorno di pioggia, disabilita systemd globalmente attraverso il mascheramento del pacchetto: Gentoo Without systemd

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Magari abilita la USE lprng-compat solo per cups e abilita, secondo me globalmente, la USE python.

 

Questo non serve ho le sue stesse use flag abilitate e cups mi lascia aggiungere una stampante

----------

## ænigma

Nel reinstallare cups mi sono accorto di questi due avvisi: 

```
Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources
```

Andando poi nel manuale, mi consiglia di lanciare make menuconfig per configurare il kernel nel caso genkernel avesse tralasciato qualcosa nel settare le stampanti. Come dovrei fare esattamente?

----------

## xdarma

/usr/src/linux è un link alla directory con i sorgenti, nel mio caso:

```
ichigo ~ # ls -lh /usr/src/

totale 4,0K

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   23 13 mar 18.19 linux -> linux-4.1.12-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1,6K 17 mag  2018 linux-4.1.12-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1,1K 13 mar 18.34 linux-4.19.27-gentoo-r1
```

Per creare o modificare il link puoi usare eselect. Per esempio:

```
ichigo ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.1.12-gentoo *

  [2]   linux-4.19.27-gentoo-r1

ichigo ~ # eselect kernel set 2

ichigo ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.1.12-gentoo

  [2]   linux-4.19.27-gentoo-r1 *
```

----------

## ænigma

Grazie, ecco perchè mi dava il kernel 4.19.23 quando c'era stato un aggiornamento alla 4.19.27. Dovevo settarlo e non l'avevo fatto.

----------

## ænigma

Qualcuno, gentilmente, potrebbe inviarmi le impostazioni di /cups/cupsd.conf per poterle confrontare e vedere cosa c'è di diverso? Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Eccola la mia /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

----------

## ænigma

Grazie fedeliallalinea, ora con calma le confronto, poi vi farò sapere.

----------

